# DIY5 gallon cloning machine



## lovbnstoned (Mar 21, 2015)

found this on U-tube n madeView attachment DSC00142.jpg
 it,, its very simple,, if i can make it anyone can.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Mar 21, 2015)

[/ATTACH] this the way it looks so inside, when it's finished


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2015)

You did a great job on that.  I am building something similar right now.  I have the aero manifold, the water pump, the 2" net cups, the neoprene inserts, and am going to drill the lid later today or tomorrow.   The pump and manifold are in the bucket and have been tested...just waiting to get the top drilled.  I had to hunt to find my 1-7/8" hole saw.   Even though I have made manifolds like the one you have, I decided to buy an EZ clone manifold with 6 sprayers.  Using an Eco185 pump.  You pumping air into the water also?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2015)

pretty nice. i liked setting up bubble cloners, never set up one with misting pump, they just don't find a place in my room because i noticed no difference in success over using regular oasis cubes, and it's way simpler with no equipment other than a water bottle with pierced cap for watering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to use a bubble cloner all the time, but am having problems lately cloning.  So, decided to put together something like this.  When one method doesn't work, there is little to do but switch it up.  I do like the simplicity of a bubble cloner, but I also have plenty of room.  I am putting it in the spare room which has vegging growing and a 32 x 32 tent in it already.


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice job, it looks good.  I switched my cloning to just straight up cuts dipped in hormone and right into soil.  Been on a 100% success rate.


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2015)

THG ever tried using oasis cubes the ones used to stick flowers in? Would surprise you with the rate of success you get with those. if everything else is right, i rarely lose a clone and are so handy to work with, i toss it and it stands straight up, if the tray drains, they don't get over watered. Cloning this way kind of took over by itself, i still had the cloner, lazied out once and again and chose oasis, eventually, "either you use it or you admit that it's useless" to me that is, so the cloner was thrown out. i once tried coco, had 100% rate, but i guess that was because i was forgetting to water them, otherwise, i still think that coco is too easy to overwater.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

I have tried everything.  I am getting quite disheartened by my inability to get things to clone.  The aero is up and running as of this morning.  Temps are in line.  I have healthy cuts.  We will see how it goes....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm nailing it in Rockwool and directly into Sunshine. Two methods, totally doing great. My bubble cloner had horrible success rates.  I loved it though, or at least.. the process of it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

What size pump did you use?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2015)

I never had a problem clonning with a bubbler except light leaking a few times. Fixed that by using neoprene inserts.


----------



## Bios (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you transplant to soil after this technique, and or like the one massproducer made a thread about? I am curious cause i want to use this not only for MJ but other plants as well.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bios said:


> Can you transplant to soil after this technique, and or like the one massproducer made a thread about? I am curious cause i want to use this not only for MJ but other plants as well.


 

sure you can plant it in soil........ :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Nice job, it looks good. I switched my cloning to just straight up cuts dipped in hormone and right into soil. Been on a 100% success rate.


 i am gonna try cloning about 20 plants from fem moms in a few weeks. after my sweety took a bottom trim off a 3 week old veg plant. she stuck it in a red dixie cup in 2 in. of water from the tap. ph is 7.6 roughly. after 2 to 3 weeks in front of window, roots started to pop as well as pistols. growing roots and trying to flower in front of window as well a really thick trunk.
 Anyway what type of soil?? happy frog be ok? just dip in straight solution, happy frog and 24 hr t5s do it. save $$ on ez cloner. thanks


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 12, 2015)

lookin good luvn, I just built something similar, but yours is way nicer!!  I also bought my manifold off ebay, but anyways, nice work!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2015)

I also used to use a bubble cloner. I have used the EZ-cloner with great success, and the bubble cloner with solid success but now that I am scaled down so much, I just go strait into coco coir/pearlite in solo cups after dipping into clone gel. I think the key to these working well for me is that I got large clear bottles and cut the bottoms off to use them as domes. I spray them every day with some water that has a tiny amount of nutes that include rooting tonic and then spray the domes to keep the humidity high and within a couple weeks, I see new growth begin. 

When I see the new growth begin, I know the rooting was successful. At that point I take the dome off. I keep my cuttings under lower light T5 24hrs until they begin to show new growth, then I turn up the lights and begin feeding a little more. This method has been about the easiest method for me. But if I was cloning more than 4 plants at a time, I would move to the cloners as they are more for the big multiples.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 17, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I also used to use a bubble cloner. I have used the EZ-cloner with great success, and the bubble cloner with solid success but now that I am scaled down so much, I just go strait into coco coir/pearlite in solo cups after dipping into clone gel. I think the key to these working well for me is that I got large clear bottles and cut the bottoms off to use them as domes. I spray them every day with some water that has a tiny amount of nutes that include rooting tonic and then spray the domes to keep the humidity high and within a couple weeks, I see new growth begin.
> 
> When I see the new growth begin, I know the rooting was successful. At that point I take the dome off. I keep my cuttings under lower light T5 24hrs until they begin to show new growth, then I turn up the lights and begin feeding a little more. This method has been about the easiest method for me. But if I was cloning more than 4 plants at a time, I would move to the cloners as they are more for the big multiples.


 
if the ham is getting 100% success with gel, im gonna try that 1st. am comfortable in dirt also. no learning curve, mistakes, clogged nozzels etc. would very much consider a dome lg. enough to accommodate 20 cuttings in dixie cups. gonna goog, see whats up on domes. even if i got 60%, theres plenty of lollypop cuttings.   pup, i got the freezer almost complete. waiting on led, motion wireless lighting to come. used bwanabuds 1/4 inch poly coated galv.screen. really came out nice. will post pics soon. the rh in basement is holding at 40% now. thats what u use and i"ll give it a good try.  thanks


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 20, 2015)

as far as water-holding ability...id rank them: 
soil..plugs..rockwool...coco
small perlite...clay balls...big perlite...
.
ebbnflow with rockwool or coco/perlite might have salt builup/overwater issues 
and rockwool holds more water than coco. I'd prefer coco/perlite.
my friends use multi-top-feeds on 2 gal smart pots with coco/perlite.
if u really need more than 2 gal, just put into a 3 gal smart pot. no need to disturb roots. they will grow thru felt. nice! n easy. rapid rooters are my forte, but I might try solo with coco/perlite with clear cup over top method?! clear bottom too put inside a colored solo. can watch roots grow!.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Dec 20, 2015)

theres a myth going around that if u use coco in solo, around day 6, u can carefully remove contents from solo and put it back into solo and roots will appear next day. 
sure, whatever?!. I TRIED IT ON 2 CUPS AND IT WORKS!! gotta be the sudden extra oxygen. why else? just tells me to not compress the coco. learn everyday...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey Ricky,,,long time no hear. Cant believe ya didnt say something bout smoking is bad for ya. lol
Just messen wit ya.:smoke1:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you please show me how you connected your pump to the manifold.

I spent all this $ on the supply's built it but can not find the proper piece to mount my pump to the PVC manifold.
I'm at the point now of wanting to just buy one.

Pictures would be awesome


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 27, 2015)

rickyjack9 said:


> theres a myth going around that if u use coco in solo, around day 6, u can carefully remove contents from solo and put it back into solo and roots will appear next day.
> sure, whatever?!. I TRIED IT ON 2 CUPS AND IT WORKS!! gotta be the sudden extra oxygen. why else? just tells me to not compress the coco. learn everyday...


Yeah I can see how the extra shot of oxygen would help the roots to take off better. That is why I aerate my water that I use on my cuttings. and I have large enough drainage holes so that any excess will drain away. And when they are just cut and put in, I try to only have the coco just slightly wet rather than soaked so that oxygen can get in easier.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2015)

Can you please post pictures on how you connected your mani to pump anyone?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2015)

You are probably going to have to go to HD or Lowes and "rig up" a connection. If you have a hardware store with a good plumbing guy working there, he(or she) can hook you up. What you will need to do is take the manifold and the fitting that goes to your pump and tell them that you need to connect the 2 and have it only be x inches long, and be stiff.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2016)

It will need like 4 fittings and hose to make it all work with this pump ***,,!!,

What pump is sold with a screw in the pump end and 1/4 PVC fitting other side . .?

I will just use my other pump to feed my hoes with. Got the stuff to build a small drip system.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 12, 2016)

I prefer top feeding and my plants in coco seem to prefer it as well. I don't drip mine. I use air pump hose that is the black so the light doesn't build algae in it and my hoses go to an automated garden watering system dispersion head which connects to a 1/2" water hose that goes back to my rez to my 100gph pump. I have them on a timer to come on for 15min 4x in 24hrs.


----------

